# Slatted Rack Boards



## BMogardo (Feb 2, 2004)

I was checking over some equipment and found some slatted rack boards I used to use when I first got into bees. Are they of any value? Can they be used in conjunction with SBB or are they a piece of bee history?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I use mine on screened bottom pallets. Just sawed two slots so that they can rest on the screen and serve as the entrance. Hopefully protects from any excess drafts the SBB might allow. I also use them on solid bottom board hives.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I use them on most of my hives. It's not a miracle worker, but it does seem to reduce (not prevent) swarming and, as oddfrank points out, reduce the drafts of an open Screened Bottom Board (SBB).


----------



## BMogardo (Feb 2, 2004)

So Mike, are you putting the SBB/screen on top of the slatted rack?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes I do. And they are the old style slatted racks with the slats running cross ways from the frames.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Betterbee has them that run paralell to the frames so the SBB will work better.


----------



## ZEEBEE (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm using the Betterbee parallel slatted racks now. They work great and do not interfere with mite drop through my SBBs.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

MICHAEL...it's od frank, as in oliver daniel, NOT ODD FRANK, as in wierdo....but most beekeepers are wierdos, aren't we ???

My slatted racks are above the screens.


----------



## BMogardo (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks all. 

TTFN
Bruce


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>MICHAEL...it's od frank, as in oliver daniel, NOT ODD FRANK, as in wierdo....

Sorry, a slip of the keyboard.

>but most beekeepers are wierdos, aren't we ???

I always thought so. Who else would have hundreds of thousands of stinging insects for friends.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I have lots of scrap wood that would be great for making slatted racks, but I am not yet convinced that the effort in making them is worth it. 
Is there a preicher of slatted racks out there that would sell there case to me?

Ian


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

None of the statistics I've seen are staggering, but basicly from what I've seen and read, you can expect 10% fewer swarms, 10% more brood, and 10 to 20% more production. But some of these you will get from a SBB also. The results are due to the extra ventilation without drafts. They were measured and compared on solid bottom boards. Some of that extra ventilation will come from the SBB. But the cluster space is also a swarm deterent and you won't get that from a SBB.

I don't know if this is enough for you, to be worth the work or not, but that's about what the claims I've seen are and they seem consistent with my observations.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>10% fewer swarms, 10% more brood, and 10 to 20% more production.

Well those are attractive figures. Maybe it would be best to try a few out and make observations on myown operation.
I'll let you know of how thing turn out

Ian


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think some of how well it will work depends on your climate, your operation etc. So I agree, see how it works for you.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Yesterday's giant swarm had two 9" rows of capped drone brood under the slatted rack. Only three queens cells, and a truckload of drones left behind by the swarm.


----------

